# Brian is a teeny bopper!



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Plantedinvertz !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Happy birthday~


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lilttle B


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you have an AWESOME birthday, Brian! All the best 
Shelley


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Brian, Your getting up there. Hope you have a good b-day.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Brian! 
Hope you have an awesome day!!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woohoo! cake!


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian Hope you have a great day


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday big guy!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks you guys are the best!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Thanks you guys are the best!!


We know  lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> We know  lol


lol..claudia..of course


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Brian hope you have a great day.

Shelly, that is a great banner you posted for him


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou again to Dave and everyone else


----------

